# القبض على قناصة قاموا بإطلاق النار على الجيش من داخل فندق رمسيس



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

القبض على قناصة قاموا بإطلاق النار على الجيش من داخل فندق رمسيس                         	                         		                         
  						                                                                                                                12:21PM - 10 10 2011





علي جمال
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 ​ تتردد أنباء عن قيام القوات الخاصة للجيش باقتحام فندق هيلتون رمسيس وأجراء تفتيش الفندق بكامل  بعد بلاغات بعد أن تبين وجود قناصة داخل الفندق وفقا لأقوال شهود عيان .​ ​ وقد قامت قوات الجيش  بإلقاء القبض على عدد من الأشخاص من داخل الفندق في الدورين الرابع والخامس .​ ​ كم تقدم بعض المواطنين  المجاورين للفندق ببلاغات تؤكد وجود أشخاص مجهولين الهوية داخل الفندق اطلقت  النيران على الجيش .​ ​ فيما لاتزال قوات الشرطة العسكرية  تقوم بتفتيش جميع طوابق الفندق بالكامل . 





http://www.25jan-news.com/article.php?id=6028















​ ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

أعرفتم من كان يطلق النار على الجيش ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

تحذير: يذاع على شبكة الانترنت الان بعض الفيديوهات المصورة داخل احدى الكنائس وبها كم كبير من الاسلحة يطلق منها النيران فى الهواء .... هذه الفيديوهات مصورة فى لبنان وليس داخل كنيسة مصرية


----------



## marcelino (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اكيد يهود من اسرائيل !​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تحذير: يذاع على شبكة الانترنت الان بعض الفيديوهات المصورة داخل احدى الكنائس وبها كم كبير من الاسلحة يطلق منها النيران فى الهواء .... هذه الفيديوهات مصورة فى لبنان وليس داخل كنيسة مصرية


 
*أخي الحبيب هذه عندنا في اللاذقية تعود لعام 2007 ، وانتهت الظاهرة العام الماضي بعد عقود طويلة .*

*وهذه الظاهرة كانت للاحتفال بعيد القيامة حيث يبدأ الرصاص في الهواء بعد عبارة المسيح قام .*

*وكنت أحب ذلك جداً وشاركت مرة بالإطلاق في الهواء لأن المسيحية استطاعت أن تحول السلاح لفرح .*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*علشان يولعوها بين الجيش والمسيحيين*​


----------



## DODY2010 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب فين الكنيسه الموجوده في ماسبيروا اللي بيضربوا من خلاللها ياريت كفايه المرار اللي في قلوبنااااا


----------



## lovely dove (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*حاجة بجد تحرق الدم ويجي بعد كده يقولك الاقباط هما اللي ابتدو بالضرب والاعلام بتاعنا الباطل يأكد ويهيج الدنيا مهي ناقصه وولادنا هما اللي دفعو التمن ربنا يرحم *​


----------



## BITAR (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الجيش الهمام
شرب المقلب
ام
هو ايضا غير محب للاخر
رحمتك يا رب
اين دماء الشهداء الاقباط
الذين قتلوا بيد الجيش المحمدى
*​


----------



## اليعازر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

إخوتي في المسيح

إحذروا الفتنه...


إحذروا من يتربص بكم شرا...

الوعي ثم الوعي...نحن في لبنان ذقنا المرار من الفتن..

الرب معكم.


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*اكيييييييييييييد هيقولوا عليهم اقباط​​*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

المفروض قيام تحقيق عادل محايد 
لمعرفة من المتسبب
ومن هم هؤلاء الذين يريدون الخراب لمصر الحبيبة
ياجماعة الأمن والأمان من أعظم النعم التى منحها الله لعباده
اتقوا الله فى مصر


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 أكتوبر 2011)

> ومن هم هؤلاء الذين يريدون الخراب لمصر الحبيبة


هم السلفيين اللى معندهمش ولاء لمصر .. وبالنسبة لهم مصر مش وطن لكن ولاية تتبع السعودية .
دول اللى بيخرجوا باعلام السعودية فى الميدان .. مش باعلام مصر .

ما يحدث لاقباط مصر الان من المسلمين فى مصر
هو عين ما حدث لليهود (شعب الله ذاك الوقت) من الوثنيين فى مصر .


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>
> اكيييييييييييييد هيقولوا عليهم اقباط​​</B>


*لا أكيد هيقولوا عليهم مجانين *​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا أكيد هيقولوا عليهم مجانين *​



*صحيح عندك حق​​*


----------



## MAJI (10 أكتوبر 2011)

في النهاية هي مؤامرة ضد الاقباط
بدليل انهم لم يصيبوا ولا عسكري 
الاسلام هو السبب
الاسلام صانع الحروب
ومصنع للموت


----------



## noraa (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اى كلام فاضى  معققققققققققققققققققققققول


----------



## إسرافيل (10 أكتوبر 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> *حاجة بجد تحرق الدم ويجي بعد كده يقولك الاقباط هما اللي ابتدو بالضرب والاعلام بتاعنا الباطل يأكد ويهيج الدنيا مهي ناقصه وولادنا هما اللي دفعو التمن ربنا يرحم *​


هذا ما سمعته من بعض الناس والله غفر لكم


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> > هم السلفيين اللى معندهمش ولاء لمصر ..
> 
> 
> ظلم وافتراء
> ...


----------



## zama (10 أكتوبر 2011)

برأيئ كلها عملية مدبرة للأيقاع بنا بالفخ ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

> ظلم وافتراء



كيف ظلم وافتراء

[YOUTUBE]72YUrFe2E-c[/YOUTUBE]​
أهذا سلفي أم ماذا ؟


تخيل ، هذه الفتاوى تتسبب في هدم كل الكنائس الموجودة حاليا !!

وفي النهاية يخرج شخص مثلك ( من كوالالمبور الهندية البومابيزية ) ويقول ان القول على انهم هؤلاء هم أئمة الفساد في الوطن القبطي أنه ظلم وافتراء !!

اي لعب هذا ؟




> هم الفئة المفترى عليها الآن


مفترى عليها من من ؟ وما هو سبب هذا الإفتراء ؟ وما اثاره عليهم ؟



> أكثر الناس التزاما وأدبا وأخلاقا واحترام للآخرين



بمقياس من ؟ 
 كيف يحترم الآخرين وهو سلفه يأمره بعدم بناء كنيسة !! ( هذا غيض من فيض لعدم تشعيب الموضوع ) !




> أنتم تعيشون بيننا فى سلام



كاذب ، انت تضع رأينا من عندك علينا وانت المعتدي ؟

نحن لا نعيش بينكم في سلام ،، لانكم الغزاة ، تقتلوننا     وهلم جرّ ..





> وصدقنى لو كنتم مستهدفون
> لم تكن لكم قائمة


أخطأت ،، نحن مستهدفون من الشيطان ولكن الهه يحمينا ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياسر انا اعلم انك من اكثر مسلمين المنتدى اعتدالا ولكنك عندما تنفى عن السلفيين تهمة التحريض وشحن العوام ع الاقباط اتعجب لامرك 
وعندما تأتى وسط حدادنا ونحن ندفن شهدائنا وعيوننا مليئه بمنظر دمائهم الزكيه وتقول اننا نعيش وسطكم ف سلام وامان لا اجد ما اصف كلامك به سوى انه يثير الاستفزاز 
يا اخى ع الاقل اعطونا حرية ان نصارحكم باننا أصبحنا لا نأمن ع انفسنا وع اطفالنا ونحن بينكم ولا تكذبونا 
الرحمه حلوه يا بشر*


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كلام التقية الاسلامى هذا ياسر تخدعوا  بة جهال وبسطاء المسلمين
ام نحن امام وقائع لااستطيع سردها من كثرتها تشهد بهمجية المسلمين ضد الاقباط ودور العبادة الخاصة بهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

من السفالة " إخلاقية " ان يقوم المعتدي بالتصريح عن المعتدى عليه !


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب هما فين ضحايا الجيش*
*ده لو كان فيه قتلى من الجيش كان هيتعملهم أكبر جنازة*
*سورى يا جيش "الكدب ملهوش رجلين"*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

> [Q*ولكنك عندما تنفى عن السلفيين تهمة التحريض وشحن العوام ع الاقباط اتعجب لامرك *


دونا صدقينى 
أقسم لك أننى وأنا أذهب على مدى سنبن عدة للكثير من المساجد أطلب علما شرعيا من الشيوخ 
ومنهم معروفون الآن فى الفضائيات، 
أقسم لك لم أسمع أو أرى أن أحدا حرض على الأقباط أبدا ، أو حتى مجرد الإساءة لأحد منهم
أنا شخصيا لى علاقة مع عدد منهم ليس بيننا إلا الإحترام المتبادل والمعاملة الحسنة
كيف دونا 
وفى كتابنا ( لاينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم فى الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم )
كيف وقد أمرنا 
( لاإكراه فى الدين )
كيف وقد حفظنا أول العمر 
( لكم دينكم ولى دين )
*



وتقول اننا نعيش وسطكم ف سلام وامان لا اجد ما اصف كلامك به سوى انه يثير الاستفزاز 

أنقر للتوسيع...


من تعرض لك فى ذهابك وإيابك ؟ !
من اقتحم عليك كنيستك ؟ !
من تهجم عليك فى بيتك ؟!*
*نعم وقعت أحداث مؤسفة*
*ولكن اعلمى أنها لم تكن ممنهجة ، ولم تصل بعد أن تكون فتنة عامة تأكل الأخضر واليابس*
*دونا *
*وطننا كسفينة*
*إن نجت نجا الجميع *
*وإن سقط ـ لاقدر الله ـ سقط الجميع*
*فاختاروا أيها العقلاء*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا ياسر ، وصمت القبور


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياسر ..
هل الفديوهات التى تبث سموم فكريه عبر شيوخ الاثاره والفتن وماا كثرها مفبركه ؟؟
هل الى الان تراها احداث تافهه فرديه من بعض المسلمين الغافلين وتصفها بالغير ممنهجه ؟؟
اتطلب مننا ان نضرب ونقتل ونهان وتهدر كرامتنا ويغيب العدل عن سمانا ونصمت ونصمت ونصمت فقط لكى تعبر السفينه !!!!!!!!
عفوااا
سأصمت الان  الى ان يتم الانتهاء من ملف كامل وشامل للامر ووقتها سأطلب منك ان تدلى برأيك الذى يدليه عليك ضميرك الانسانى *


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الى ياسر 
لو عندك كرامه  ودم واخلاق وتربية حقيقة بعيدا عن حماقة الاسلام ومشايخه وكل من ينتمى اليه 
انزع اسلامك جانبا 
وابحث عن الفيديوهات التى يحرض فيها  شيوخك الزباله  ضد الاقباط  
اشرف ابو انس و يعقوبى و حسان بتاع النسوان وغيرهم كتير


----------



## MAJI (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*وطننا كسفينة
إن نجت نجا الجميع *
*وإن سقط ـ لاقدر الله ـ سقط الجميع*
*فاختاروا أيها العقلاء* 
يا ياسر 
ولاننا عقلاء حسبناها جيدا
قل لي اين مسيحيي السعودية ؟ ويهودها ؟ 
وليس السعودية فقط بل دول شمال افريقيا المغرب والجزائر وتونس وليبيا . 
هؤلاء السلفيين يحاولون تقليد السلف 
بجعلها سفينة للمسلمين فقط 
الا تعقلها ؟ ليست صعبة


----------

